
Data in Policy Debate: What *Isn't* Gerrymandering? - nkurz
http://somethingtoconsidermovement.com/something-to-consider/data-in-policy-debate-what-isnt-gerrymandering
======
zzalpha
After the fact, you may not be able to tell if a district map was
gerrymandered.

But you can sure as hell tell if gerrymandering was happening, simply by
examining the process itself. Was the process transparent and dictated by
clear and unambiguous guidelines? Was it based purely on population density
statistics, or were sociodemographics taken into account? Were those executing
the process a member of the political establishment or were they independent
and arms length? Etc, etc.

So you solve the problem by designing the process in such a way that it's
resistant to partisan tampering.

'course, any attempt to do that will cause the majority to cry foul
specifically because they benefit from gerrymandering...

